# Laser weapons, the next step?



## Foxbat (Jan 24, 2018)

The USA's San Antonia class amphibious ship Portland (LPD27) is to be fitted with a laser weapon system as early as fall (autumn) 2018.

Depending on its performance, this weapon (it is reported) could stay on the ship indefinitely and be totally integrated into the ship's systems. If this happens, it's probably the first step in these next generation weapons becoming a reality.

Apparently, the reason this ship was chosen over an Arleigh-Burke destroyer was decided by space, cooling and power. 
US Navy’s next amphibious warship to get laser weapon


----------



## Jeffbert (Feb 12, 2018)

Hmmm. No details on the power of the laser; I just glanced at the article, but did not see what role it was to play, whether surface warfare, or anti-missile.


----------



## Foxbat (Feb 13, 2018)

The previous stuff I've read on laser weaponry stated that the power was variable. Low power can be used to track or dazzle an enemy, higher power used to bring down an enemy. As far as I can tell, it's application will probably be in a visual sight range anti-aircraft/anti-missile role (which is why I think the first British ship likely to get a laser weapon would be the anti-air specialist Type 45 Destroyer).

Of course, I could be talking complete nonsense (as I often do)

Edit: Here's an article on the UK experimental Dragonfire (you gotta love the name)
Dragonfire laser turret unveiled at DSEI 2017 - QinetiQ


----------

